# Wasser weis einfärben?



## Justin Bieber (7. März 2010)

*Wasser weis einfärben?*

Kennt ihr einen Zusatz der das Wasser weis einfärbt?

Oder ein altes Haushaltsmittel mit dem das möglich ist?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Kühlwasser weis einfärben


----------



## Justin Bieber (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

danke dir.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Ist zwar nicht direkt weiß, aber so in etwa 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Fluid XP+ Nano-Fluid Clear 944ml (32oz) Fluid XP+ Nano-Fluid Clear (32oz) 944ml 30130

MFG


----------



## Justin Bieber (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Das wurde im anderen Thread auch gepostet.. aber es ist ja mehr klar als weis...


----------



## muckelpupp (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Hi Storm,

falls es dich interessiert, hab mir das von Icke genannte _Nano Fluid_ vor einigen Wochen gekauft, es aber noch nicht im Einsatz gehabt, da der Rechner noch im Umbau ist. Hatte mich nämlich seinerzeit dasselbe gefragt.

Demnächst ist es aber endlich soweit, und dann kann ich dir gerne berichten, wie es wirkt/funktioniert. Ciao


----------



## Infin1ty (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Nicht leitend ? Geilomat  Noch benutze ich aber destiliertes
Wasser.

Wie lange dauert es noch, bis wir Nano Fluid trinken 
*duckundwech*


----------



## Marquis (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Der übliche Fluid XP kram, wahrscheinlich so gut wie eh und je, kommt mir niemals in den Rechner und auch das Nano Fluid gehört für mich dazu.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (12. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

*ironie/sarkasmus ein : 

raki oder ouzo funktioniert auch ^^

nicht zu verachten milch

: ironie/sarkasmus aus*


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

ist ouzo nicht klar?^^


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

aber mit wasser wirds trüb 
(trinken zwar nur memmen verdünnt)
aber wird wirklich milchig/weiß


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Ich denke aber dass ouza der wasserkühlung nicht gut tut - vielleicht sogar ihr schadet...


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

i know

war auch eher als gag gedacht

also bitte nicht machen


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

ich mach das sowieso nicht, protect ip und gut ists. ich frag mich allerdings ob milch geht, angreifen dürfte die ja nicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*



> ich frag mich allerdings ob milch geht, angreifen dürfte die ja nicht.


Klappt nur kurz. Die wird irgendwann pfui.


----------



## Xylezz (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Fettarme entrahmte H-Milch könnte ne Zeit halten, aber irgendwann wird es pfui, ja ^^


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Was meint ihr mit pfui ? sie wird schlecht, aber trinken will sie eh keiner mehr 
und solang sie optisch weis bleibt? aber das bleibt sie warsch auch nich^^


----------



## Xylezz (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Naja wenn Milch schlecht wird gärt sie und baut druck auf und dir fetzen die Schläuche weg.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Also regelmäßig das System entlüften stellt nicht das Problem da... wenn die Milch gärt verändert sich allerdings die Farbe... dass die Schläuche mir allerdings wegfetzen bezweifle ich stark.


----------



## Marquis (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Spätestens wenn die klumpt ist das Problem da...

Ich würde lieber Absinth nehmen, die Grüne Farbe an sich ist schon nicht schlecht, aber wenn man Wasser zugibt wird es auch trübe und weiß, dann könnte man noch 'ne Flamme im AGB befeuern -im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes- und ein Zapfhahn löscht auch den gelegentlichen Brand bei einem selbst.
Kann das mal jemand ausprobieren? Ich besorg auch gerne guten Absinth!


----------



## Klutten (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wasser weis einfärben?*

Diesen Thread könnte man mittlerweile als "Spam-Deluxe" bezeichnen, daher...

CLOSED


----------

